# WOW just had a nightmare hour after trying her in the crate again !



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello again im back on fast.

just trying to get megan used to the crate so put her in for ten minutes let her out after the jumping and screaming had stopped when she came out she was moaning all the time and going everywhere in the living room she is not allowed behind tv trying to get up on sofa jumping at the door which led to me telling her no everytime as i dont want her thinking she rules the roost.
stopping her doing what she wanted made her crying worse.
i then took her in the garden for a play and now shes asleep again but that was a bad hour.

Bottom line she really hates the crate and we are doing everything feeding in there treats in there toys in there the bed is nice enough for me to sleep in i dont know what to do with her now. i go back to work in a weeks time and need to put her in it for 3 hours in the morning so want her to like it any help welcome. is this normal forthem to be like this we want so much for her to settle into our family but at the minute just feel like shes not liking us :'(


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Our Ziva is now 13 weeks old and doing much better about her crate..

She is fine at night time.. walks right in and goes to sleep, we give her her food in there to continue to ensure her it's a good place. During the day it has taken some time and patience on both our parts.. when i would try to put her in there for short periods in the day time she would have a major melt down hissy fit.. just howling and arrooo rooo roooing.. and flinging herself around and slapping the crate with her paws. 

Now she is doing much better. We have left her several times now and so far so good. I think she's getting the idea that we aren't leaving her, that we WILL be back. They want so badly to be with you ALL the time I think that's the issue. They're thinking HEY I'm a Vizsla, remember, the Velcro Dog, I'm suppose to be your shadow at all times and I certainly can't do that locked up in this crate. So I think the key is time, patience, perseverance


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

emmark, 
It takes patience...lots of it.
When you are home put her in there and be near by so she can hear you. Let her know you are close by, gradually making yourselves more scarce to her. She will get the idea that the crate is her sanctuary when you aren't around.
At first with our guy we would put him in there when he was sleeping if he got too whiney we would sit in the room but not pay attention to him.
I think we got lucky with him because he didn't mind it after a few days.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replys we will carry on doing what were doing it is very hard but we love her so much we just feel like she hates us at the moment like were the people that put her in the cage and go away when i hear that dogs go in there of there own will to sleep i think megan will never do that. but with your advice we will keep trying.

ps if anyone else has advice please post a reply were feeling really down at the moment


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have the crate with you at night? I ended up buying a second crate for upstairs. Catan is 8 months now. We found that he got into the routine of going to bed at night very quickly with the crate next to the bed. The first few nights were rough. One of us would end up lying on the floor next to him - sometimes singing gently to him. Now he just goes in at night. Now we can switch him from bedroom to bedroom so the kids get a turn with him.

During the day we have a bit more trouble. At first we would leave a radio on for him when we left the house. I've also heard of people buying a 'baby heart beat pillow' to keep near the crate. 

Have you tried leaving treats and stuff in the crate and locking her out? Let her see and smell the great treat you have, toss it in the crate and shut the door. She'll likely cry to get in. Then let her in to get it but don't shut the door. After awhile try shutting the door behind her for just a few seconds and so forth. This method still helps with Catan during the day when he doesn't want to go in.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Have you tried leaving treats and stuff in the crate and locking her out? Let her see and smell the great treat you have, toss it in the crate and shut the door. She'll likely cry to get in. Then let her in to get it but don't shut the door. After awhile try shutting the door behind her for just a few seconds and so forth. This method still helps with Catan during the day when he doesn't want to go in.


Okay, this I have to try. 
Going home at lunch to let him stretch his legs with a quick walk and to let him eliminate is becoming tougher because once we are done I have to put him back in. He knows I am going to leave and he refuses to go in. Once I get him in, which sucks for the both of us it's one or two loud howls and then he's done.


----------



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks again more stuff to try boy its tough but were in for the long haul if we can get her sorted with this she is excelent she has potty training nearley spot on in just a week me and my fiancee think it may be that shes so clever why she wont back down about the crate its a battle of wills. thanks again everyone for all the help so glad this forum is here for the help you guys have been great.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi emmark, it is a battle of wills i know, but hang in there. i was the same 5 monts ago but if you stick to your guns it will all fall into place and you'll be surprised at how quick it does happen, good luck


----------



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello again everyone thanks for the support it makes us feel much better.

just to let you know how were getting on i put her in the crate today while i was washing the pots so she could see me she started as predicted crying but i just carried on as normal washing pots when she finally stoped about 5 minuts i gave her half a 2 calorie treat n good girls when i walked back to the sink the crying started again but i stood my ground and sure enough she calmed down so she got the other half of the treat and the procces started again i repeated this whilst doing the pots for about 15 minutes and i think she started to get the message.

im going to try her again later with same thing oh and i have also been putting her in there while shes asleep now when i do this should i close the door so she wakes up with in shut or leave it open ? thanks again for all the help everyone

regards 
emma and mark ;D


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep at it. Eventually it will come together. 

Yesterday we had a break through. My daughter was a bit late for school and running around trying to get her stuff together. She found Catan sitting next to the crate. She opened the door and he walked right in. Usually she'll lock a couple of ice cubes in the crate first but didn't have to this time. Of course he got the ice cubes anyway - he loves ice.


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All -

Well, Weber is pretty darn great with the crate, he'll be 4 months this week! Before we put him in, we always throw treats in and he goes right in ... sometimes he gives a little fuss in the beginning, but he calms down after about 5 minutes...

I'm not bragging, I need help! Lately, Weber has been getting up at 4:30 in the morning! He'll whine, like "hello, I'm ready to get up" we ignore it, but he keeps going, yesterday I gave in and thought maybe he just has to pee really bad ... but nope, let him out, then he came back in and whined in the crate. He's holding it through the night, I really think he's just ready to start his day. We dont' let him out until 6am, we let him out, take him on a little walk, and feed him. Then we put him back in the crate after that, and he's fine, he goes right back to sleep until about 9. How can we get him to stop waking up so early!?!? Ignoring him isn't really working! He just persists ... 

Suggestions?


----------

